# Bellator 68 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, May 11th. If pipe the champ signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 68, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Marlon Sandro vs. Daniel Straus
> Marcos Galvao vs. Travis Marx
> ...





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

*
Main Event

pipe (10-2-1) vs kantowrestler (3-13-1)

Main Card

HitOrGetHit (3-5) vs Dan9 (2-3)* 

*
Members signed up:

Dan9
HitOrGetHit
pipe
kantowrestler
dudeabides
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in on this one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I will defend


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully I will get a win this time.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This looks like another small turnout.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys the matchups are posted in the op and pipe vs kantowrestler is for the belt. If anybody else signs up I can go against them if they just send picks before the show tonight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, I've never fought for a belt in my life! I feel so honored.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you very much Dudebabides.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 68 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Ambang SD
> Leone SD
> Na Sang TKO 1
> Carlo-Clauss SD
> ...



*
Main Event

pipe (10-3-1) vs kantowrestler (4-13-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 76 to 74! 

And ... after an amazingly close fight ... the winner, and NOW.. the new champion of the Bellator pick 'em league... in a spectacular upset... kantowrestler! This is your belt to defend now, unfortunately the forum won't let images show up in your sig if someone isn't a paid member but this is the link:

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7807/bellatorbelt.png










Main Card

HitOrGetHit (3-6) vs Dan9 (3-3)
Fight won by Dan9 34 to 31! 


*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was kanto with 76 points! Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems as long as you keep showing up. The next one could be a fun card, here are the fights if you want to start checking them out at all:



> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Maiquel Falcao vs. Andreas Spang - middleweight-tourney finale
> Karl Amoussou vs. David Rickels - welterweight-tourney semifinal
> ...


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

pipe


> Daniel Straus - UD *23*
> Marcos Galvao - UD *22*
> Marcin Held - UD *13*
> Gregory Millard - Tko - rnd 1
> ...


kantowrestler


> Marlon Sandro/unanimous decision
> Marcos Galvao/unanimous decision *22*
> Marius Zaromskis/TKO/round 1 *18*
> Marcin Held/submission/round 1 *20*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Zaromskis (T)KO Rd. 1 *20*
> Sandro (T)KO Rd. 2
> Marx Unanimous Decision
> Kirwan Split Decision
> ...


Dan9


> Marlon Sandro vs. Daniel Straus- Sandro via TKO Round 2
> Marcos Galvao vs. Travis Marx- Marx via Sub Round 1
> Waachiim Spiritwolf vs. Marius Zaromskis- Zaromskis via TKO Round 1 *18*
> Don Carlo-Clauss vs. Jacob Kirwan- Kirwan via TKO Round 1
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

unbelievable


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't worry I'm just as stunned.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Don't worry I'm just as stunned.


lol, well done champ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, I'll see how long I can hold onto the belt.


----------

